# Detached bastion..Kent



## Mikeymutt (Sep 13, 2018)

I have always fancied this place for a long time,it's a place that quite interested me.and given that the whole fort with its bastions is the biggest in the country,so whilst me and man gone wrong were in Kent we want for a look.the outside is quite impressive alone.but inside I found the work in how it was built fascinating.the brickwork is very impressive and all built underground too.sadly when we were in there,a gang of kids were in there playing manhunt.to be fair they were a decent bunch just having fun.this place has been covered many times so won't go deep into history.just the central fort and central and detached bastion.was made as one of the most advanced gun emplacements.the remains of the drawbridges were impressive and if ever napoleonic invaded and breached the outer defences.the bridges would be drawn in.i noticed inside there was big slopes and at the bottom of the slopes was a small bridge.i would think this was the last defence if they ever actually got in and the would have to cross the small pit and the solders would have there last stand.it never happened though.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Sep 13, 2018)

Looks like a very unusual site. Nice photos.


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Sep 13, 2018)

That brick looks great in these pictures, nice work mate


----------



## smiler (Sep 13, 2018)

You set the bar high Mikey, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 13, 2018)

Nice one, that's some patient light-painting! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 13, 2018)

Beautifully photographed Mikey. Well trashed and graffed up but still a bit of a cracker that place...


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 14, 2018)

A nice historical post. I liked your shots of the tunnels, very sharp.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 14, 2018)

Excellent pics, this is one I must check out when I can find the time!


----------



## zender126 (Sep 14, 2018)

Ive not seen any photos of this place for a few years, quite a lot of graffiti compared to before but good to see it again


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 14, 2018)

Thank you all.yeah sadly the kids have hit the place hard.but still a nice place.its very dark in here.so light painted for three shots at different light settings


----------

